# Spyder vs Huey?



## drken (Apr 5, 2008)

Decisions, decisions.  After realizing that I can either keep burning through ink and paper or I can calibrate my monitor, I've decided to go with the latter.  In my price range (sub $200) it looks like there are 2 choices.

ColorVision Spyder & Pantone Huey

The only difference I can see is the type of hardware used by both (X vs I shaped sensors).  Aside from that, Colorvision offers a "suite" that has software based printer calibration also.  Given that printer calibration is WAY out of my budget, that might be nice to have.  But, is there really any substantial difference between the two?

Both work on Macs and PCs, which is good because I'm upgrading my Toshiba Laptop for an iMac once they pull the trigger on the penryn upgrade.  I'm going to assume both will let me install on multiple computers.  I use a Canon Pixma pro9000 to print, if that makes any difference.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 6, 2008)

Save your money and just set the Spyder Basic (Same Hardware and software as Pro) but no printer software.  With the money you save you can purchase a printer profile for your printer and then you should get great results.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the Spyder 2 Express that I got at Best Buy and it works great.  I only paid $59.99.  Have you checked Ebay?


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Apr 7, 2008)

> With the money you save you can purchase a printer profile for your printer and then you should get great results.


Can you give more details ?  I too have the Canon Pro9000, my first photo printer. I bought the Pantone Huey for my moniter. My colors are still off...


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 7, 2008)

Read this for a good start
http://www.drycreekphoto.com/Learn/profiles.htm


----------

